# Alfa .22 Pistol?



## Bryan (Feb 1, 2005)

Any comments on this training pistol?


----------



## Chris Richards (Feb 25, 2005)

After talking to a couple of the dog supply companies, they both stated that the Alfa is very reliable and louder than a 209 pistol. However, the .22 blanks are about twice the cost of the 209 primers. I have a Alfa arriving Monday to try out.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 1, 2005)

Looks to be a good quality pistol. I only used mine 1 training day. Shot about 75 rounds and it's operation is smooth. Not crazy about only having 6 shots.


----------

